# Edgit edging tool



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Have any of used something like this? I really, really suck at edging with my string trimmer.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

My suggestion is to buy a dedicated edger. While it is more expensive the quality is significantly better and you don't have to fight with swapping thst out every time you use it. For 80$ I would spend a little more and get an electric dedicated trimmer, but that's just me.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I agree, a dedicated stick edger would be better.


----------



## lawndog (May 12, 2018)

This Edgit Pro is fantastic. I also have a dedicated edger but hardly use it. For me, the edgit pro gives me cleaner lines/edges. Much faster as well. The only thing you need to be careful about is that it slings rocks and debris all over the place if you're not using it carefully.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

The Edgeit pro is AWESOME!!! I love this new tool. It does things you can't do with just an edger or just a line trimmer.

I have many edgers, trimmers and a Kombi

I use my blade edger to cut in at the beginning of the season. I prefer to maintain that edge using the Edgeit pro. It's about 1/3 the time and effort and you can walk straight and standing upright. I also can get up close to the fence, mailbox and hedges.

I can highly recommend this product.

I have all the dedicated machines and choose to use the Edgeit pro.


----------



## MatthewinGA (May 21, 2018)

Sam23 said:


> I agree, a dedicated stick edger would be better.


It's not-


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

MatthewinGA said:


> Sam23 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, a dedicated stick edger would be better.
> ...


Well you would know better then I, since you have it.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have had one for 3 years now and am pretty happy. It's extremely quick to use and really no downsides. Debating about a landscape blade from R&R, thinking it may do a better job on bermuda at .500.


----------



## Llano Estacado (Jul 18, 2017)

Watched a youtube review of the Edgit, had to stop it when...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm rather intrigued by this. Never knew it existed. They make it for the Echo Trimmer.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Im prettyhappy with my edgit pro.

Its a good lower cost option instead of of buy a edger.

Ive been able to make straight lines with my string trimmer using it.

Also, helps out with cutting around edges by visualizing the plate on the back by making it flat so will your cut.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone use this for maintaining the natural edges of their landscape? That seems like the use case most appealing to me personally.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> Anyone use this for maintaining the natural edges of their landscape? That seems like the use case most appealing to me personally.


yes I use it on two family members yard for that exact reason.dont have skill or concentration or patience to do it otherwise.for people using stick edger I have one but don't use it because everybodys sprinkler heads are lined up with sidewalks and edger would tear them all up.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> I have had one for 3 years now and am pretty happy. It's extremely quick to use and really no downsides. Debating about a landscape blade from R&R, thinking it may do a better job on bermuda at .500.


I keep my Bermuda at 5/8th and have been using my Stihl Kombi attachment for edging. It looks real good. I have the landscape blade for minor trimming in areas the Tru-Cut cannot get to. I finally decided to try the landscape blade instead of the Kombi attachment; I'll never go back. The landscape blade puts such a crisp edge that is hair thin compared to the Kombi. My first thought was this was the finishing touch I had been looking for. The bonus is the landscape blade doesn't throw rocks or debris.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

avionics12 said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > I have had one for 3 years now and am pretty happy. It's extremely quick to use and really no downsides. Debating about a landscape blade from R&R, thinking it may do a better job on bermuda at .500.
> ...


I have not tried edging with my landscape blade.How exactly do you do that? Just turn it on side ? Won't that dull the ends. Have any pics?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I don't have this tool but a neighbor does. He demoed it for me and its really cool. He does his edging with one hand its so easy to use. The downside for me is it cuts a wide edge. I would say it leaves 1/4 to 1/2" edge/gap. This is fine if you are maintaining lawn at or above 2 inches (my opinion). Im not knocking the tool as it is low cost and works well.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

ctrav said:


> avionics12 said:
> 
> 
> > 95mmrenegade said:
> ...


Today was the front yard day so these are fresh after the cut with the C-27 and trim with the landscape blade.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

avionics12 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > avionics12 said:
> ...


Nicely done! I was afraid it would hurt the blades...


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks. I go slow and haven't had any problems with the blades, which surprises me. You can see in the pics my curb has been beat up and nicked which I thought would "catch" a blade. So far, so good!


----------

